
System python is not signed on OS X 10.11 El Capitan - chris_wot
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/103692/why-does-the-tool-codesign-in-os-x-10-11-el-capitan-report-every-python-proc
======
chris_wot
I'm getting the same behaviour when I use python that is bundled with OS X!
Very frustrating...

~~~
chris_wot
Yup, as I thought - looks like Apple didn't codesign their executable.

[http://bugs.python.org/issue23117](http://bugs.python.org/issue23117)

